# Calibrating a monitor



## mykez (Sep 9, 2012)

What colour profile should I use on my monitor? Adobegrb or sgrb?

I think the brightness etc is ok. Not sure how to do the gamma? 

It's a dell 2007fp

Thanks for any help


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2012)

A quick look at the Dell 2007fp specs seems to indicate it is not a wide gamut display, and may even have trouble displaying the entirety of the sRGB color space, let alone the wider gamut Adobe RGB color space.

I don't see that the 2007fp has a gamma adjustment, plus the brightness and contrast adjustments look to be pretty crude.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 14, 2012)

mykez said:


> What colour profile should I use on my monitor? Adobegrb or sgrb?



Neither. Your monitor has it's own colour space. The act of calibrating the monitor will generate the colour space programs will use to display the image. You can't set a monitor profile. If you set the profile and the profile is wrong then your monitor will not display the correct colours.

That said many monitors try to generate sRGB. If your monitor is NOT sRGB you do NOT set it to another standard space, instead if you don't have a calibrator you have to go to the website and get the correct colour profile for the monitor. 

But as has been said it looks like yours is sRGB so just set it to sRGB and set your camera and your software to sRGB (unless you do some expensive printing) and be done with ti.


----------

